# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui đố vui

## victory355

Tôi có đọc 1 tờ báo thấy mấy câu đó cũng vui vui chắc có thể giúp đựoc anh em xả đựoc 1 tí xì tress 
" Một cô bé choàng khăn đỏ đang đi tới nhà bà nội (ngoại) thì bổng gặp 1 con Sói lớn.Cô bé sợ quá nên trèo lên cây,con sói cứ lãng vãn dưới gốc cây không chịu đi.Tự nhiên 1 con gió to thổi cái cây cô đang ngồi trên đó làm cô bé rớt cái bịch....Hỏi: Số phận cô bé choàng khăn đỏ rồi sẽ ra sao???"

----------


## phukotler5

cô bé rớt cái bịch...trúng con sói,con sói lăn ra ngất --->> cô bé thoát chết!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## ebvseo

hơ hơ ,nghe hợp lí nhưng kô chính xác rồi . Tiếp tục nha.

----------


## vipkongtu

Con gio do lam la cay roi suong dam vao mat soi, khien no dau don chet ngat, the la co be thoat chet.heheheh

----------


## thuthao813

gió to con sói bỏ đi rồi cô bé rớt xuống --> què tay gãy chân chj thì chịu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tandatcit

gió to làm cây đỗ đè bẹp lên con sói làm con sói chết......cô bé thoát chết

----------


## quanglong87

Cơn gió thổi con sói ra 1 chỗ khác và cô bé ngã xống đất. Cô bé thoát chết

----------


## chautuanpro91

Gió to thổi đổ cây thì con sói bay đi đâu mất rồi.Cô bé chỉ bị ngã đau thôi. Phù.Amen

----------


## seolenchoi

Cây đổ đề con cáo ---> cáo chết, còn cô gái thì gọi 115

----------


## seobravolaw

hê hê vui thế, sao ai cũng nghỉ như thế vậy. Nghĩ thoáng một chút ( gợi ý : Nên đễ ý vào cách dùng từ , đừng quá suy nghỉ về ...không biết nói sao nửa hê hê ).

----------


## akzhoan

cô bé làm rớt cái bịch thôi, còn cô vẫn ngồi đấy đợi bà ra đuổi con sói đi, vậy là xong

----------


## bonbonmedia

Theo tôi thì cô bé vẫn ngồi trên cây. Tại gió thổi rớt cái bịch (cái bọc nylon ) chứ có rớt cô bé đâu hihi. Vì vậy số phận của cô bé là chờ đợi

----------


## mantrangchu

Số phận của cô bé là ngồi chờ trên cây, tại vì gió thổi rớt cái bịch ( bọc nylon ) chứ đâu có rớt cô bé. Đúng không hihi

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

hơ hơ hoàn toàn chình xác , cô bé chỉ rớt cái bịch nên cô bé vẫn an toàn khi ngồi trên cây [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## calebss

gió to lam bay mất cai khăn nên ko còn cô bè quàng khăn đỏ nữa =))

----------


## minhle107

:lick:qa' dễ,cô bé làm rơi cái bịch,chác là kon sói ăn hết bánh trong bịch.ka`

----------


## annkhsouth

Po tay ! Ba con dien dat thay ghe qua...TUi thay co be doi 911 i moi dung...

----------


## datxanhmb81

Đơn giản là cô bé chỉ rớt cái bịch quà mang tặng bà. Còn cô bé thì vẫn ngồi thè lưỡi :lick::lick::lick:lêu lêu con sói. Đơn giản mà :whistling::whistling:

----------


## nhumotcongio

cô gái bị rớt cái bịch( ny lon ) thôi mà ! bởi vây cô gái khong sao hết!
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## khanhhoangsg

con sói lảng vảng quanh cái cây nhưng ko phải cái cây mà cô bé đó trèo lên đâu . gió to thì cùng lắm là nó rớt xuống và 115 có việc làm thôi kekeke .

----------


## Ricky1990

trùi ui chỉ rớt có cái bịch đồ cô bé thôi ah! còn cô bé vẫn ở trên cây đúng không bác.nếu đúng thì thưởng nha hihi

----------


## thanhtungbooking

quá dễ.....cái bịch của cô bé rớt chứ không phải cô bé....nên cô bé chả sao cả....

----------


## trangtrinoithat

Số phận của cô pé là vào nằm trong bụng con sói, nghĩ nhìu nhức đầu hehe

----------


## phamvulinh

> Tôi có đọc 1 tờ báo thấy mấy câu đó cũng vui vui chắc có thể giúp đựoc anh em xả đựoc 1 tí xì tress 
> " Một cô bé choàng khăn đỏ đang đi tới nhà bà nội (ngoại) thì bổng gặp 1 con Sói lớn.Cô bé sợ quá nên trèo lên cây,con sói cứ lãng vãn dưới gốc cây không chịu đi.Tự nhiên 1 con gió to thổi cái cây cô đang ngồi trên đó làm cô bé rớt cái bịch....Hỏi: Số phận cô bé choàng khăn đỏ rồi sẽ ra sao???"


 ............*****..........
cô bé đến nhà bà ngoại [có đem theo cái bịch]có 1 con gió thổi cái cây làm rớt cái bịch của cô trúng đầu con chó nó đi luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) cô bé thoát :a::a::a:

----------


## thethaotamchinh

rớt cái bịch của cô gái thôi, còn cô gái vẫn yên vị trên cây thì làm sao được

----------


## tienril

Có lẽ người viết ra câu truyện này cũng chưa có biết kết thúc của câu truyện là gì.

----------


## giahuy76

*cô bé rớt cái bịch chứ có bị rơi xuống đâu , nên cô bé*

không việc gì đâu hehe gàn qua:lick:



> ............*****..........
> cô bé đến nhà bà ngoại [có đem theo cái bịch]có 1 con gió thổi cái cây làm rớt cái bịch của cô trúng đầu con chó nó đi luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) cô bé thoát :a::a::a:

----------


## incomviet

cô bé k sao hết mấy bồ oi, vì gió thổi thì rớt cái bịch thôi chứ cô bé có rớt xuống đâu ma chết với k chết, cái bịch mũ đo!!!!!!

----------


## fire_diamond1987

cô bé đó làm sao mà trèo lên cây được vậy.Còn nếu như co bé đó trèo được thì cơn gió làm cô bé rơi và con sói sợ quá chạy mất ..hi..hi..

----------


## kevinsorbo

*sao đã có người tả lời đúng rồi mà mấy người sau cứ trả lời y chang vậy, có nghĩ ra đâu mà copy của người khác*

----------


## trangvanthao

Cô bé chỉ làm rớt cái bịch thôi chứ cô bé ko ngã xuống đất...Đúng ko...heeee

----------


## yeuyeu90

chắc là như thế này:a::a::a::a:

----------


## anhdjen

"thổi cái" là "cải thối" tức là gió to là cô bé rớt từ cây cải thối xuống --->> bị chó sói ăn thịt

----------


## simanhdung1

rơi cái bịch là cái túi đựng bánh chứ k phải cô bé rơi . có khi trúng đầu con chó sói -> bánh thơm quá , chó sói mải ăn k chú ý đến cô -> cô bẻ cành cây, tụt xuống BỤP BỤP BỤP . có thịt sói ăn rồi bà ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## sonseo9x5s

> chắc là như thế này:a::a::a::a:


 Cái này hay, thanks bạn 1 cái!

----------


## komoro92

cô bé chỉ làm rớt cái bịch ny lông thuj, chứ có rơi xuống đâu. cô bé không sao. con sói cũng không sao.

----------


## seobravolaw

*cô bé hok bị sao hết*
*vì rớt cái bịch chứ có rớt cô bé đâu mà*

----------


## seolenchoi

trời..dễ mà..hj.hj...Cô bé rớt cái bịch có nghĩa là cô bé làm rớt cái bịch chứ đâu có rớt xuống đâu mà sợ.
Tóm lại : cô bé cứ ở trên cây là xong , số phận chẳng sao cả..hehe

----------


## hoanganh1

khi cô bé ngã xuống cái bịch ,con sói giật mình bỏ chạy .. cô gái không bi sói ăn thịt ,dc người thân đón về nhà đưa đi bệnh viện và bị chấn thương sọ não chết ..hihihi

----------


## trangvanthao

cô bé chẳng làm sao cả vì cô bé chỉ rớt cái bịch gì đó, có thể là bịch tiền... cô bé có rớt đâu mà sợ. đúng không?

----------


## hong nt

cô bé thoát chết vì con chó sói cái nó bỏ đi ah.

----------


## kyniemhoctro

*Người viết ra câu truyện cũng chưa biết đc kết quả ==>cô bé rớt cái bịch nhưng cô vẩn còn ở trên cây ==>con sói vẩn còn ở dưới ==>Nếu con sói ko đi mà ở đó hoài thì sao ==>cô bé sẻ chết đối ok =))
*

----------


## haminhjob

Rớt cái bịch (đựng gì đấy cô mang theo tới nhà bà) xuống trúng đầu con chó sói, con chó sói lăn ra chết, cô xuống đất, xẻo thịt nó mang tới nhà bà làm món Sói quay [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## sonhp

1 sống vì con gió đó là gió phát ra từ viên đạm con sói chết co bé tính tiếp 
2 cô bé chết con sói bỏ đi vì nó không ăn thịt nguời chét

----------


## chotoidi

hẻm có j hay cả [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
có ai biết ở đâu mà cha lại không đẻ ra con đc ko?

----------


## ilgod

Sao ai cũng nghĩ răng cô bé sẽ thoát nhỉ????? :lick: theo mình nghĩ hơi ác tý: cô bé rơi xuống đất bất tỉnh. Con sói kêu to sung sướng: a ha! Trời giúp ta rồi! Mừng quá khỏi phải đợi lâu......heeeee! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) :boxing:

----------


## dunghoang

Rơi vào con sói, thế là con sói chết cô bé quàng khăn đỏ mang về làm một bữa nhậu

----------


## tungbkhd

Cái bịch rơi xuống, con sói lao đến, cô bé tiếc của nhảy xuống theo tranh nhau "túi rác". Sau đó thì...

----------


## viettopcare10

con chó sói chính là Bà nội( ngoại ) của cô bé, giống chuyện cô bé quàng khăn đỏ, nhưng lần này là ngược lại. Nên khi cô bé rơi xuống hai bà cháu đi về. hai bà cháu làm bữa thịt chó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

cô ngã xuống,và con sói ăn thịt cô bé .hết hê hê[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## stevey

*mấy bạn bị hunter lừa đảo rồi..thật ra thì cô bé chỉ bị rớt cái bịch trên tay cô bé thôi..chứ cô bé có bị rớt khỏi cái cây đâu mà sao với chăng hehe*

----------


## hungtk15122010

*^^*

Lính mới gia nhập diễn đàn đây. gió thổi rớt cái bịch...ni lông thui, có mắc mớ gì tới cô bé đâu!!!:lick::lick::lick:

----------


## nguyenviet1008

ek [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])cô bé chỉ rơi cái bịch =cái tùi ah?chứ không phải cô bé đúng không???
phái không vạy ta[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
không thì potay

----------


## ngtuananh1122

rớt cái bịch còn cô gái vẫn ở trên cây

----------


## tuyetbanggia

rớt cái bịch đồ chứ cô bé có rớt đâu. cô bé không sao . Con sói chờ mỏi cổ nên bỏ đi, thế là cô bé an toàn.

----------


## annguyenvm

hì hì.
Cho em xin phép post ké một câu đó vui nha.
Để tìm được người bổ nhiệm kế tiếp của mình. Đội trưởng đã cho toàn bộ số lính của mình vào một sân vận động kín (có người canh gác chặt chẽ) và đưa ra câu đố "nếu ai đi ra khỏi sân vận động này sẽ được thay thế vị trí của ta". Nếu bạn là một anh lính, bạn sẽ làm thế nào để ra khỏi được sân vận động đó?
-------------------------
kính hoa văn|kinh hoa van|kinh hop|kính hộp| vách nhôm kính|vach nhom kinh|cửa nhựa upvc|cua nhua upvc|cửa đi|cua di|kính an toàn|kinh an toan|cửa gỗ tự nhiên|cua go tu nhien|kính cường lực|kinh cuong luc|cửa gỗ công nghiệp|cua go cong nghiep | cửa nhựa |cua nhua|cửa cuốn|cua cuon|curtain wall | cửa sổ|cua so

----------


## thangemxuananh

> hì hì.
> Cho em xin phép post ké một câu đó vui nha.
> Để tìm được người bổ nhiệm kế tiếp của mình. Đội trưởng đã cho toàn bộ số lính của mình vào một sân vận động kín (có người canh gác chặt chẽ) và đưa ra câu đố "nếu ai đi ra khỏi sân vận động này sẽ được thay thế vị trí của ta". Nếu bạn là một anh lính, bạn sẽ làm thế nào để ra khỏi được sân vận động đó?
> -------------------------


Thì Đi ra bình thường thui có gì đâu

----------


## jindovn

cô bé chẳng sao cả, vẫn ở trên cây mà
Cái "bịch" của cô bé rơi chứ cô bé có rơi đâu. Hehe

----------


## nguoiloantin

cô gái tiếp tục ngồi đợi , cho con sói đi thì leo xuống thui .. tại rớt cái bịch(túi) thui chứ cô gái thì ngồi trên cây đó

----------

